# What is http://log.go.com/log?srvc???



## broosa (Dec 6, 2002)

My son tries to watch TV shows on Disney. At some point he is redirected to A T & T Web Site Finder with the message, "Sorry, we could not find "http://log.go.com/log?srvc" ". What is this and why are we being redirected? I've looked on the Disney website but can't find Tech Support anywhere!!! Does anyone have any idea what this is and how to resolve? The problem started about the time I uninstalled Norton and installed the AVG Free Anti-Virus software. I uninstalled this and switched to Bell South to see if the problem was resolved, but it didn't correct this issue.


----------



## gfxrelay (Oct 26, 2005)

As far as I can tell it a XML file to indicate an error or corupt web page http://www.google.co.za/search?hl=e...s=XRP&q=log.go.com/log?srvc&btnG=Search&meta=


----------



## broosa (Dec 6, 2002)

will your software correct the problem? how do I get it?


----------



## gfxrelay (Oct 26, 2005)

Er...sorry that is only a phrase that is part of my profile it seems that this is a problem with their website and there is not much you can do to repair it sorry


----------



## broosa (Dec 6, 2002)

Yes - after I sent the reply I realized that had nothing to do with your response. Sorry to hear there is nothing I can do - thanks for the info.


----------



## computergeek101 (Oct 5, 2007)

I know you said that this has nothing to do with your post but in respose to the guy who asked the question about the log.go.com thing, I was trying to watch a video on ABC and the same thing happened to me too. Just moments before if had been looking at phones and stuff on AT&T. Do you think that it has anything to do with that. I had been able to watch the videos before that time so I was not sure. Sorry that thish does not relate to you post again. Thanks.


----------



## mad2502 (Oct 5, 2007)

I am having the same problem, and I havd a Dell computer... and get rerouted. I don't think it has anything to do with AT&T, because I didn't go there... Not sure what the problem is but I've only experienced it with ABC.com.


----------



## mad2502 (Oct 5, 2007)

Not sure what happened to my reply... Hope this doesn't double post. I am having the same problem with ABC.com and not being able to watch shows from there without being redirected. It doesn't have to any other shows just those on ABC.


----------



## computergeek101 (Oct 5, 2007)

I am having the same problem. I cannot watch the full episodes, or when you click on a show, the show clips, ad they are starting to play, I get redirectd.


----------



## computergeek101 (Oct 5, 2007)

***they show little clips, and as they are starting to play, I get redirected***


----------



## computergeek101 (Oct 5, 2007)

***they show little clips, and as they are starting to play, I get redirected***


----------



## mad2502 (Oct 5, 2007)

exactly... but how does it get fixed!


----------



## computergeek101 (Oct 5, 2007)

i have no idea whatsoever!!!!!!!!!! this stinks!!!


----------



## lennielove (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello All, I keep getting the same message. I've left feedback for ABC regarding it. On the browser that opens up to view the episodes, feedback is on the bottom left hand corner. Click on it to leave feedback for them to fix this issue. Maybe, if enough of us complain, they will get on point with fixing it! Good luck and please post a fix if you find one.


----------



## onesilverfox (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm having the same issue....up until Sunday evening I was able to watch ABC shows w/ no problems. Now tonight I can't get thru a complete episode w/out being redirected to a Dell/Google search page. I have deleted cookies, temp files, and ran defrag. After that I was able to view almost a complete episode until it redirected me after a commercial break. Help please...I desperately need my Grey's Anatomy!
Thanks


----------



## Danay5832 (Oct 6, 2007)

Do any of you guys happen to have windows vista? I'm having the same problem on my laptop which has vista but my desktop had no problems (XP). I just watched an episode on ABC.com 2 weeks ago. I don't think I've downloaded anything since then.


----------



## schaplow (Oct 6, 2007)

I have had the same problem with full episodes on ABC.com since last night. Now, I cannot even go to the webpage without being redirected within a few seconds. I also have a dell.


----------



## onesilverfox (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm running XP on my Dell laptop. The only thing I d/l was Photoshop3 tryout. Just d/l Suoerantispyware & found 47 issues. Going to reboot now & see if my issue is solved.


----------



## lennielove (Oct 5, 2007)

All, I think this is a problem with their website, NOT our computers. Sounds like we all have different computers with different OS. This just started happening in the past 2-3 days. I think either ABC or "go.com" has an issue with their system as this has happened before with other websites that have used go.com for episode browsing. (See the previous posts from people going onto the disney website, which also used go.com.) As I said, it may be best to contact go.com or ABC for help with this. I'm with you guys! I'm missing my shows! I'll keep you guys posted if they get back to me. By the way, I was on it at about 2AM last night and it worked completely fine. I'm also wondering if it's the volume.


----------



## onesilverfox (Oct 6, 2007)

rebooting didn't help..i sent feedback to ABC as well


----------



## Danay5832 (Oct 6, 2007)

I agree. I think the problem is with their site.


----------



## BBonster (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi All, First post -- I had no issue recently watching an episode of Grey's Anatomy just a few nights ago. Most recent activity tonight was to browse a bunch of ringtones on Verizon. Tonight went to watch Dirty Sexy Money which I thought we had recorded but somehow had not on our DVR and am now getting this same totally annoying redirect to my Dell page with the same error. Definitely think that ABC needs to get more servers to handle the demand and will be submitting feedback to them after this. My OS is XP Pro SP2 on a Dell Latitude D820 Laptop. I'm also going to try this on a tower Dell Dimension workstation just to see if I get the same error which would eliminate any spyware issues on this laptop. I have already run CleanUp! and LavaSoft Spyware with no major issues before I went this route. Good luck everyone....I do think the go.com site is overloaded...........


----------



## BBonster (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Again! I just went upstairs and installed the necessary player software from ABC.com and have started to watch my show just fine. Now I'm starting to wonder whether or not there are other issues with the software from go.com/whomever that starts crapping out on us after a show or two. Total speculation on that part so don't take that as gospel. Anyway, I hope I get through the entire episode. I'll try to post afterwards to let you know if I get through or not.! I still think we should all file feedback to ABC.com, though. Good luck everyone!


----------



## BBonster (Oct 6, 2007)

What I meant on the earlier post is that I went to our other PC/workstation vs. the laptop on which I was originally having the problem. Just wanted to be certain everyone understood that I don't seem to have the issue on the newly installed version on the workstation vs. the laptop on which I have previously watched ABC.com episodes.....


----------



## BBonster (Oct 6, 2007)

Just came back downstairs for a brew and thought I'd just see if I could get back on to live viewing on the laptop. No go! Same error. But upstairs so far I'm watching my episode just fine.....what's up with that? I'm soon going to be looking into whether or not my laptop has been hijacked somehow, someway.... Going back upstairs to finish watching and will get back to this annoying stuff later.


----------



## Estrella86 (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow this has become a serious problem, i saw the posts yesterday and there weren't as many as today .. Why do you think it's happening only with ABC ... does the fact that i have Windows Vista on a Dell computer makes a difference? I miss my ABC ... and it was working just fine last week, the strange thing is that it only happens on my notebook not on my work computer :s


----------



## BBonster (Oct 6, 2007)

Don't know why it's happening with only ABC. However, I just proved that upon initial install on a pc (my Dell tower PC/Dimension workstation), it works just fine. I have Windows XP Pro on this Dell Latitude D820 laptop and it doesn't work here after the first/only viewing of Grey's Anatomy on ABC.com on this laptop. This is only my second try to use this website on this computer/laptop, but I am fortunate enough to have had another computer to try this on and it worked just fine. The only "hiccups" I had on the Dimension workstation/tower on the first install was with trying to run it full screen -- the sound feed wasn't coinciding with the video feed. When I reduced it to normal size I was just fine. So, now we're back to what the heck is up with ABC and the link if you go to ABC.com for full episodes more than one time....? Not sure I've got the energy tonight to dig into this further. Sorry folks.....


----------



## BBonster (Oct 6, 2007)

Have filed 2 separate feedbacks to ABC.com on this issue as they restrict the number of characters/total length of your message to submit to them. I tried to give them as much info as possible. Hope I actually get a response from them but am not holding my breath......


----------



## confusedinil (Oct 6, 2007)

What's going on with abc.com! I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who's just recently had problems. This started on 10 4 07. I've been watching abc.com for a year now with no problems. Just the other day I can't get through a show without being redirected.

Clearly this is something for abc.com. I've left emails at abc and also the feedback portion of the full episodes screen. So far I'll I've gotten is auto responses. If we all complain they'll have to fix it. I don't believe as a few have mentioned that it's a personal pc issue. It's their new video streamer I think.


----------



## confusedinil (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok, I've read all the posts and clearly this is just a recent thing. I think whoever thought it's a volume this with their go.com server is on to something. I find I can watch abc.com programs either very late at night or very early in the morning since 10 40 07. 

I think people are so enamored with watching abc.com because it's so convenient that now they have a volume issue. 

So, everyone go to their abc.com feedback page and file a complaint. Hopefully they'll get this fixed. 

Glad I've found you guys. I was getting desperate.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

If your using a hosts file see if log.go.com is in it because that site is blocked by my hosts file.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Full episodes working very well for me, but it's 1:45am so I'd expect that...I will try it in the morning again.

XP Home Edition, with SP2, 512mb RAM.

Most video lags more than ABC does, things like YouTube videos seem to buffer way more than ABC.com.

Mine's not a very fast P4, it's only 1.8 GHZ, just onboard video, nothing fancy. HP desktop made in 2002. I've got the usual software, no big security suite, just an antivirus and a couple of antispyware apps, that are running in background but not open. Google desktop is installed but not active.

Had this forum open when I tried. Was using the default size view at ABC. Watched one 'Ugly Betty' episode. If it works good during peak times, I think I will like it!


----------



## bankp (Oct 6, 2007)

this also happens to me on nbc.com


----------



## nikkijean72 (Oct 6, 2007)

I am having the same issue. I have two Dell laptops. One laptop is XP, the other is Vista. On the Vista laptop I can only view for a few seconds before the redirect happens. With the XP I'm currently watching and everything seems just fine.

Both PC's just had the new viewer loaded on them today so it's definitely not a version of their plug in. I'm not sure about the volume either since I can view just fine with the XP. Maybe this is an issue with volume and Vista spefically?


----------



## computergeek101 (Oct 5, 2007)

I just filed another conplaint to ABC again. I have a feeling it had somthing to do with the server though. It might be a google thing to becasue the log.go thing is with google too. I was wonering if you guys have an iGoogle thing. That could be it. I don't know what to think. Ive been trying to think of everything on the computer I have been doing over the past few days. I could also be a flash player thing too, maybe?!?!?! I dont know. If anybody fixes it, PLEASE respond again!!!

Thanks Again,
Computergeek101

(I dont know what im gonna do if i cant watch Grey's anymore!!)


----------



## willewings (Oct 6, 2007)

Not only abc.com, so I've heard... About 15 min. ago, I was watching Pushing Daisies on abc.com; it went to a 30 second commercial(well, it was going to), and, well, you know the rest... But, a couple weeks ago, i was on disneychannel.com, and the same thing happened... People this is a serious deal... I don't want to buy everything of iTunes... It gets expensive... Veeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrry expensive... I mean, I'm sick of it... SICK of it... Now, yes, I am going to do the feedback thing.... Wait..... Something just popped into my head... Disney Channel is owned by ABC(or maybe its the other way around, idk)... And that means.... that any website that is connected to ABC... might have this problem... Now people... I NEED my pushing daisies... I can't watch it on Wednesdays 'cause I'm busy... And i mean, who ISN'T busy on Wednesdays??? I will now type the rest of my stuff in (mostly) smileys... 

ABC.com :down: cuse im  and not  because i can't see Pushing Daiseys on ABC.com... and Pushing Daiseys is ... and this just makes me  I think abc.com... no, disney... has  what their doing... That is all... I thank you... 

OK, guys... I'm gonna try disneychannel.com and see what happens... talk to you in a few... bye guys!


----------



## willewings (Oct 6, 2007)

disney channel had no problems...
onto abc...

my quest is 25% complete...


----------



## willewings (Oct 6, 2007)

k, guess what... I didn't even get past "this episode is brought to you with limited commercial interuptions by _______". Not even that. tried 2 times... didn't work...
onto feedback...

my quest is 50% complete...


----------



## willewings (Oct 6, 2007)

i did it... feedback is done... now ive got one last thing to take care of...
onto trying again...

my quest is 75% complete...


----------



## willewings (Oct 6, 2007)

nothing... ABSOLUTLY NOTHING!!!! I didn't expect it to... but i wished it did...
onto... youtube... and maybe itunes...

my quest is complete... and im still only 15 min. into the episode, angry, tired(ok, i was that before) and at a complete CLIFFHANGER... sigh...


----------



## winterless (Oct 7, 2007)

Disney and ABC are the same company and go.com is one of Disney's domains, that is why people are having trouble with both. Anyway, I'm having the same problem too, was watching Grey's when and when it went to the first commercial break is when I got redirected. Keep filling out trouble tickets with ABC/Disney/Go.com and hopefully they will fix the issue soon.


----------



## confusedinil (Oct 6, 2007)

I have also had problems since wed/thursday night. I have noticed that I can watch very early in the morning (I tried friday morning and again today with no problem) lending credence to supposition it's on abc's end. The need to fix their server or go.com. 

I've sent complaints to both 'feedback' and plain abc "contact us' site. I am fairly certain they will have to fix this since big companies have paid to advertise on this channel type and I'm sure they've paid handsomely! If I was Toyota or Chase Bank and found out this channel wasn't actually posting the advertising they have paid for, then they're going to complain way louder than we are. 

Unfortunately this occurred right before the weekend and I'm sure there's no one around to address it. 

On the other hand I sure will be contacting above sponsors if this hasn't cleared up soon.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Guys since byteman is here i have realized based off of my own deduction/hewee's comment that it could be you have a redirect line in your systems. Try posting up hijack this logs on here and we can look to see if the silly line exists. Possibly if it does we can just blast the line out of the system with hjt and all will be good. However, cannot gaurantee this as im not a log expert.


----------



## lennielove (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey All, I have not gotten a response to our issue from ABC yet, but I am now able to watch grey's anatomy (at least the first few minutes, I'm almost nervous to watch the rest.) I realize that on the line "Finding site: log.go.com" this is when I would have the redirect issue. I'm currently able to watch grey's because that line did not appear. I'll keep everyone posted if I make it through the entire episode!


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Why dont you just post up an hjt log and we will see if the line exists in the system? If you need the link let me know and i will provide it.


----------



## wrightperspectiv (May 25, 2008)

I had this problem forever with ABC because I have Bellsouth/ATT internet. Here is how I FINALLY fixed it after several months. 

In Internet Explorer click on TOOLS. From there, click on MANAGE ADD-ONS. Then click on ENABLE OR DISABLE ADD-ONS. From the drop down box choose "Add-ons currently loaded in Internet Explorer."

Then you click on "BlspcHlpr Class" and click the button in the bottom left that says "disable." Then click OK in the bottom right. Close IE and re-open and try it again. That worked for me.

If you use a different internet provider then see if you can disable their add-on or a different add-on that may be causing this. Good luck.

FINALLY!


----------

